# Seeds?



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

*So, I pulled some testers off all the ladies and the bud on my NL had 1 seed , I went and checked the plant a little closer and I found 2 other seeds she is 7 weeks in should I pull her? or let her finish?*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

I would just let her go unless you have others there that can be pollinated. Did you have any males around in the beginning of the grow? I ask because pollen can be viable for some time and is easy transfered from place to place. Did you see any nanners?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

*No, I had no males at all  I only found a couple seeds in varying places, found 3 total and they where all on the side branches, I found nothing in the main kola (yet) .....

I was trimming my testers up and I found the seed deep in the bud

Maybe she is a he/she? no nanners, strange tho, I will keep my eye on her....*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 22, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *No, I had no males at all  I only found a couple seeds in varying places, found 3 total and they where all on the side branches, I found nothing in the main kola (yet) .....*
> 
> *I was trimming my testers up and I found the seed deep in the bud*
> 
> *Maybe she is a he/she? no nanners, strange tho, I will keep my eye on her....*


 
I have read some where that if a female plant produce a seed or 2 then it was a true Female seed..
Pop it into the ground and see what happens..
Good Luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> I have read some where that if a female plant produce a seed or 2 then it was a true Female seed..
> Pop it into the ground and see what happens..
> Good Luck



Can you link a source?  It has always been my understanding that seeds like this are hermies and should be thrown away.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

*That is what I was thinking...*


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 22, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Can you link a source? It has always been my understanding that seeds like this are hermies and should be thrown away.


 
No. that was along time ago..  But that what I read so I am not for sure..
But one good way to tell is Grow them in the ground and see what Happens..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> No. that was along time ago..  But that what I read so I am not for sure..
> But one good way to tell is Grow them in the ground and see what Happens..



There is a lot of misinformation on all marijuana sites--this one included.  One reason that it pays to do your homework.  I NEVER take chances with seeds.  They are simply just too inexpensive to gamble an entire harvest on.  Have you ever had a whole crop seeded because of 1 hermie?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Have you ever had a whole crop seeded because of 1 hermie?


 



Yes I have..it sux...YumYum..you could have a small hermie..sometimes if a plant hermies it will do so deep in the bud site..you wont see it...IMO..i would pull plant and check the rest..I also would find out what caused it..Most are caused by a light leak in the dark cycle..some times as in mine  the LST  is too much for some strains..I had a cross I did but because one of the plants was hermie  I disstoyed all those plants and the seeds..and IMO..I wouldnt waste your time and space with those seeds..chuck them in the nieghbors yard..Good luck my friend  and KEEP M GREEN


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I have read some where that if a female plant produce a seed or 2 then it was a true Female seed..



It has always been my understanding that seeds do not just appear, a female needs to receive pollen from somewhere. If there isn't currently and never was a male plant present then one of the females had to turn hermie. As others have said, pull the plant now and check your others closely. Start damage control now before it is too late and you're dealing with pollen everywhere.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yes I have..it sux...YumYum..you could have a small hermie..sometimes if a plant hermies it will do so deep in the bud site..you wont see it...IMO..i would pull plant and check the rest..I also would find out what caused it..Most are caused by a light leak in the dark cycle..some times as in mine  the LST  is too much for some strains..I had a cross I did but because one of the plants was hermie  I disstoyed all those plants and the seeds..and IMO..I wouldnt waste your time and space with those seeds..chuck them in the nieghbors yard..Good luck my friend  and KEEP M GREEN



*I will yank it tonight  she was the prettiest... but she still has smokeable budz all over her. When I looked at all the other plants I did not find any seeds (yet) I will look closer tonight when I do the deed.

I already chucked the seeds I found

It was a "freebie" fem'd bean (G13 labs) prob the reason it hermied  *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> ..I wouldnt waste your time and space with those seeds..chuck them in the nieghbors yard..



I'm in favor of destroying _*all*_ suspected hermie seeds.  Allowing them to germinate (LOL--even in a neighbor's yard) perpetuates the hermie trait. 

One of the reasons I do not like fem seeds.  I, however, ordered some Gigabud that only came in fem seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

I say nieghbors  cuzz  who realy likes thiers?  :rofl:  I chuck my dog crap over too:giggle: help firt them:bolt::bong:


*YumYum*..i was told to make hash from them..but i dont care for it..maybe you do


----------



## Rockster (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't pull it just because you've found a couple of seeds.

True hermaphrodites are undesireable as they produce pollen that will give rise to hermie seeds.

What you have is a few seeds produced by just a few male flowers, 'nana's they are called as they are banana shape and these often come out on sensi plants.

It's a survival mechanism built into cannabis in that in nature a field of cannabis is wind pollinated and the seed finished and mature well before winter but we break this cycle as we prevent pollination,it's a form of environmental stress as a plants prime directive is to make seed not resin.

So the response to the threat is to produce a few male flowers as the plant population has not been pollinated by natural means.

So these these will probably be 99% female and shouldnt produce hermaphrodites.

I'm using chems at the moment to encourage reversal and its the way feminised seeds are made,taking advantage of this cannabis survival mechanism.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *It was a "freebie" fem'd bean (G13 labs) prob the reason it hermied *


 
^That is your problem right there. Fem seeds suck, plain and simple. They always throw a nanner or two somewhere, from my experience. If someone tells you otherwise I have doubts about their true understanding of good genetics. All of the fem beans I have grown have hermied, and it is not stress, my room is dialed in like a bio-dome.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Don't pull it just because you've found a couple of seeds.
> 
> True hermaphrodites are undesireable as they produce pollen that will give rise to hermie seeds.
> 
> ...


 
This statement is neither true or false so I consider it void and award you no points!  Yes in nature cannabis has the ability to change sex for the survival of the species, just as certain amphibians. However in nature this was just few and far between and it only happens when the plants have an extraordinary amount of females only. Then only in very late flowering when the plant has not been pollinated does it express this trait. Now it is being bred as a desirable trait regardless of conditions. In amphibians if they are not enough males to procreate a few certain females who carry the trait change their sex. the next year there are plenty of males to fertilize the females eggs and the change in sex never happens. I hope you guys/gals make sense of this analogy, breeding an undesirable trait into the genetic lines is not what mother nature intended. Even we as humans have started down the right path of cleaning up the gene pool. There are now ways to test parents for certain genetic defects that would be passed down to future generations and most doctors urge the parents to not go through with having these traits passed on. People, dogs, and cannabis should be treated no different. If you had a breeding female dog, and litter after litter expressed hip dysplasia in the puppies after a year would you continue to breed her?


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

*I will be yanking here in a bit....

I am going to be pissed if any of the others are starting to see*d


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 22, 2009)

*Well, have to pull all my plants  at least most the trichs are cloudy and there is not to many seeds I have to look for them...

Lesson learned! will pick up, clean my room (for the clones I have in my mom tent) and continue on 

Here is some pics of my NL all the others looked as good (she is already hanging) 

I gotta go get high *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

*YumYum*..Im sorrry  to hear..I was in your shoes b4...Keep the Good attitude..and Lesson learned..Cant wait to see the next run:ciao:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

I would have yanked the plants from the fem beans only and hoped for the best from the rest.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

*Whats done is done now, they are all hanging. I did not want to waste any more time and $ on more seeds being made, besides, I will get a few oz. of smokeable bud...

I can only improve as time goes by, each grow is better then the last, if it wasn't for this sex change I would have been fine

Life goes on...*


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2009)

..good on you yummyum'..



			
				Rockster said:
			
		

> Don't pull it just because you've found a couple of seeds.
> 
> True hermaphrodites are undesireable as they produce pollen that will give rise to hermie seeds.
> 
> ...



"Hermies procreate hermies"..... useing hermie seeds only serves to further perpetuate that _undesirable_ trait in future generations...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> * if it wasn't for this sex change I would have been fine*
> 
> *Life goes on...*


 


:rofl:... 



you have a great attitude my friend..and a great sense of humor 

Clean the room well and lets get to growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 23, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> There is a lot of misinformation on all marijuana sites--this one included. One reason that it pays to do your homework. I NEVER take chances with seeds. They are simply just too inexpensive to gamble an entire harvest on. Have you ever had a whole crop seeded because of 1 hermie?


 
Yea I have and that when I first start to grow and Didn't know **** about **** and that 1 hermie spread his stuff and it was disappointment. At least it was street seeds.. ok smoke
I learn as I go and ask question as I go.. and as soon as I see a Hermie it comes out and if that the ONLY plants I ended up with, I'll let it grow to the end because if u pull them all out what do u have left because of hermie.? Nonthing and wasted Months of electric..
So growing is Always a chance one has to take. Female, Hermie, Male.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Hermies procreate hermies"..... useing hermie seeds only serves to further perpetuate that _undesirable_ trait in future generations...



*I wish I could find a better word for undesirable - it is more than likely full of cuss words :hubba:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grow *yumyumbubblegum*

Hopefully you will get enough smoke to hold ya thru to your next grow.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

*I am guessing I should get around 5 oz. maybe more, IDK. The budz are real dense so, I am guessing I will be o.k. still sux tho :hubba: I would have liked to give them at least 1 more week, but oh well...
*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yes, I am mad but what does that get me? not a damn thing - learn and move on (now I have lost a harvest due to a [email protected]#*@[email protected] hermie ) My sense of humor helps me cope.

My tent: I have been talking to Homebox about the little light leaks (little pin hole leaks that I fix) and they are going to send me a brand new one for only the shipping charge AND they want me to list and sell them on eBay for them (their "seconds") I can't say enough about the service I get from HB 
My wife and I have been looking at houses the past week, I will only have to use a tent for a little longer :hubba: I have big plans for a real grow room..*


----------



## stonegroove (Feb 23, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *I will yank it tonight  she was the prettiest... but she still has smokeable budz all over her. When I looked at all the other plants I did not find any seeds (yet) I will look closer tonight when I do the deed.*
> 
> *I already chucked the seeds I found*
> 
> *It was a "freebie" fem'd bean (G13 labs) prob the reason it hermied *


 

i got some exact same g13 power skunk seeds and they turned male (or hermie but mostly male i didn't see any girly bits)


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Power Skunks are not fem'd (I have some of those still) so they more then likely where all males.

I am NEVER using seeds again :hubba: (I have a butt load of them too) I had 2 DP Strawberry Coughs (fem'd) that I destroyed (they where about 4") I have 6 cuts that I got from a club that I do not even want to chance getting pollinated! 

From this point on I will always have cuts available to me *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2009)

I would still grow them seeds..hell you paid for them..I know you are getting clones..just as I do..and thats the best way to go..but they still hermie as well if conditions are not good..Growing seed is fun..IMO...and is an addrenaline rush 4me..to watch and see that seed  grow and become a Beautifull Female...or  Male..now THat i use them:rofl:..use them  thats what most females do dont they..Just kidding..anyway  good luck 2U and your wife  finding a house..a room  is a heck of a lot better then a tent..Take care and be safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 24, 2009)

The dutch passion beans would have definately hermied on you. They are horrible breeders IMO.


----------

